# New Pics - January 20, 2008



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Some are OT and some are not. The dog attacked young ducks are in this series and while not horrific, their photos are not very pleasant to see. I've put the "happy" photos at the beginning so you can stop after having a look at Fuzzy Wuzzy if you don't want to view the duck pictures. http://www.rims.net/2008Jan20

Terry


----------



## pigeon kid (May 19, 2007)

omg i feel so bad for the ducks ='[ and the "fuzzy wuzzys" look cute. and happy that they are gona be ok.  
and wut does OT mean?


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Poor little ducks. Shame on whoever let their dog loose to attack them. I hope they do well and are able to recover well. Fuzzy Wuzzy is sure growing fast. The little squeakers are so cute, I may have a roomfull of them but never get tired of seeing more. 

Pigeon Kid, OT just means "off topic".


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I sure wish people would control their dogs. Poor ducks.


----------



## Matt D. (May 12, 2007)

Great pictures... love the one of the cats... The white one looks down at the black one like it is saying... hey what are you doing... Its my time on the computer!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

pigeon kid said:


> omg i feel so bad for the ducks ='[ and the "fuzzy wuzzys" look cute. and happy that they are gona be ok.
> and wut does OT mean?


OT stands for Off Topic .. meaning not about pigeons when used on this discussion board.

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks for looking, folks! As I understand it from Sylvia, the dog WAS running loose which it shouldn't have been, but the owners of the ducks had also neglected to close the gate to where they had the ducks, and the dog took advantage of the opportunity.

Terry


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

Hey Terry how is the duck doing from the dog attack? I have another question how do you catch an injured duck with a broken leg but can fly? We have one down at the local river poluted that it is but he has a broken leg been like that for a while now ever since I seen him during summer but can never catch him. I even had my Daughter Beth helping corel him but he fly above our heads. 

Cindy


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2008)

dogs can be the worst when it comes to livestock of any kind ..when they get into a frenzy theres no stopping them it seems and after that it looks like a bomb exploded in your yard .. poor babys, hope they make a speedy recovery


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

naturegirl said:


> Hey Terry how is the duck doing from the dog attack? I have another question how do you catch an injured duck with a broken leg but can fly? We have one down at the local river poluted that it is but he has a broken leg been like that for a while now ever since I seen him during summer but can never catch him. I even had my Daughter Beth helping corel him but he fly above our heads.
> 
> Cindy


Hi Cindy,

The young ducks are doing OK. Their recovery is going to take a good bit of time. 

As to catching ducks that can fly .. there's no magic way to get them. The best ways I know of are to just spend the time gaining the trust of the duck by offering food and keep doing it until the duck will eat out of your hand and then do your best to make a lucky grab. The other way is to take a BUNCH of food, try to position yourself close to the duck you want to grab, put down a LOT of food and hope that the one you want gets kind of stuck in the middle of a mob of ducks, and you again make a lucky grab. Getting the other birds mobbed around the one you want makes it harder for your target to get away quickly.

Terry


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice pics Terry. The babies are very cute 

As for the ducks, poor little things! A couple years ago I had 11 ducks - 5 Khaki Campbells and 6 Ruens (the feed store gave us the wrong ones. I really wanted Ruens so my sister came here one day with 6 more ducks! One of the little Khaki's didn't make it, so that made it 11  )....well...they thought I was their mom....Even when they got all their feathers and looked pretty much like adults, they still followed me everywhere almost in single file. They slept outside the chicken coop one day, so they were easy prey for the dogs. The next morning I found all 11 of them strung out around the yard. The dogs didn't bother to eat just one or two ducks, but instead tossed every one of them around until their backs looked a lot like the ones in your pics. Only 5 ducks lived through it...2 of them dying within a few days. I managed to completely heal the 3 left though! The bad thing was this happened in the hottest time of the year, so having that many ducks plus chickens around ment a lot of flies. One of the ducks ended up with....maggots....in her back wounds. Took days of constant attention to get them out, but she survived 
It seems like people would have their dogs in their pins at night...I mean...only bad things can happen when they're running around at night


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Terry, those ducks are sure lucky to have ended up at Chez Whatley. With those injuries, a lot of places would not give them the time to recover.

Those fuzzy babies are so adorable!!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Becky .. I'm so sorry about your ducks .. but that is kind of the way it goes .. the dogs don't really want to eat them, so they just decimate all of them .. fun for them (the dogs).

The two young ducks that I have may or may not be OK .. if it were just the skinned backs, there would be no problem .. the problems are possible internal injuries and the one has a broken leg and the other a spinal problem. I do so hate being "suckered" into things and though that wasn't intentionally done in the case of these ducks .. that's the end result.

I was told that the ducks looked pretty bad but were not badly hurt .. HAH .. when they arrived and I saw them .. it's a totally different story .. the young ducks are not only skinned but have broken body parts ..

It's OK .. we're dealing with it, but I'm rather annoyed beyond my usual level ..

Terry


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

Well you are doing a fantastic job as always. I have to admit I always look at this section daily to see if you have pics posted, kind of like my daily lift me up  

Cindy


----------



## Snowbird Sue (Dec 31, 2007)

Those poor ducks. We had a similar issue with rabbits.Many years ago, our neighbor at the time, felt his German Shepard shouldn't be tied up, it should have it's 'freedom"....He let it "run" all night long. Well, we had a farm, and it came over one night and ripped the rabbit pens wide open, and he didn't eat the rabbits, just killed them. All of them. My husband took the collar back to the owner the next morning. 
Not easy to explain to kids what happened to their pet rabbits. I feel your pain with these ducks. Most states have a leash law, and the owner of that dog *should *be held responsible for the care and treatment of those ducks. I hope they are OK.


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

The babies and Fuzzy Wuzzy are so adorable - I never get tired of seeing baby pictures (especially since I don't have any). And the picture of the kitties is just precious 

I too feel so bad for those ducks - and I can understand your annoyance. I am thankful they're with you though - this way they do have a good chance to pull through. The more I "get to know you" online Terry - the more you amaze me  Many good wishes are going your way for those ducks!


----------



## pigeon kid (May 19, 2007)

maryjane said:


> Poor little ducks. Shame on whoever let their dog loose to attack them. I hope they do well and are able to recover well. Fuzzy Wuzzy is sure growing fast. The little squeakers are so cute, I may have a roomfull of them but never get tired of seeing more.
> 
> Pigeon Kid, OT just means "off topic".





TAWhatley said:


> OT stands for Off Topic .. meaning not about pigeons when used on this discussion board.
> 
> Terry


\

oh, thx for telling me that! >.<


----------

